# 1996 Maxima Spark plug replacement



## StephenH (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi All,
Old gear head here. 
I am sure this has been posted before but I could not find reference.

I need to have a good tuitorial on replacing spark plugs on my 1996 Maxiam 3.0 ltr.

I have seen some on the internet. They talk about taking the cover off for the front 3 plugs, but what about the rear plugs?
Are they under the same cover? Or does one have to take off the intake manifold?
I know for some of you this is a HaHaHa...but give me a break...

just an old gear head..
thank you,
links would be helpful as well as plug suggestionhs; cole, hot, normal. 
118k miles. 
Love it!

StephenH


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

You know, one post for all three of these questions would be fine. 

Spark plugs, front 3 and their coil packs are under a cover secured by some small hex screws screwed hand-tight, the rear three come straight off after you unscrew and remove the coil packs. Make sure you have a long extension to reach down there. Run stock NGK platinums for best performance. Your dealer or a local auto parts store (or check the threads above for discount parts dealers) should stock both one heat range colder and one heat range hotter. Spark plug replacement typically takes about 10 minutes around here. 

For your trunk cable, I have no idea where the cable runs. PhatG20 should still be up, they have the FSM's to check.

For the power steering pump, the cheap route is to pickup a reman'ed unit from your local auto parts store, or spend more and pick up a replacement from a discount Nissan parts dealer as listed in one of the many threads here. Replacement is pretty straightforward if you are familiar with removing the accessory belt and dealing with power steering equipment, nothing special about it.


----------



## StephenH (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you!


----------

